
Black Hats Leveraging PowerShell - CrankyBear
http://windowsitpro.com/security/black-hats-leveraging-powershell
======
cypherg
About 3 and half years late with this headline, geez.
[http://www.slideshare.net/nikhil_mittal/power-shell-
forpenet...](http://www.slideshare.net/nikhil_mittal/power-shell-
forpenetrationtesters)

Next headline from Windowsitpro: AV isn't as effective as you think

smh

